# Welche Federhärte und Druck für Wildsau Hardride



## aeonflux3dfx (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Einstellung könnt Ihr mir für meine Wildsau empfehlen ?
Seit dem Kauf fahre ich mit einer 800 x 2.3 Feder bei 85 Kg.
Dämpfer ist ein DHX 5.0
Bin im Sommer mit verschiedenen Bikes der Kumpels gefahren und die Hinterbauten fühlten sich allesamt weicher an als meiner 
Und da ich nicht der Verstelltyp bin wollte ich mal schauen mit welchen Einstellungen ( Drücke etc.) ihr so fährt.

Anbei noch ein Bild meiner Sau


----------



## flyingscot (13. Dezember 2011)

800er Feder 

Du hast den Dämpfer bei der Wippe allerdings auch auf die hohe Hinterbauübersetzung eingestellt, also etwa 3.7.

Der Dämpfer sieht aber länger aus als 200mm, wie viel Hub hat er? 51mm, 57mm, 63mm? Ich hab hier einen 200/57mm mit der kleineren Hinterbauübersetzung am Laufen. Das macht dann schon etwa 195mm Federweg und ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Tretlagerhöhe und Reifenfreiheit am Sitzrohr. Alles darüber schlägt entweder ans Sitzrohr oder hat ein zu hohes Tretlager.

Aber zurück zu deiner Federhärte: Ich verwende hier eine 550er bei etwa 78kg und das ist nur "semi-plüschig". Wenn dein Dämpfer den selben 57mm-Hub hat, wie meiner und du bei der hohen Hinterbauübersetzung bleiben willst, dürfte eine 650er-Feder völlig ausreichen. Bei der kleineren Hinterbauübersetzung reicht auch eine 600er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, weichere Feder.
Den Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter auf Minimum (mal in der Anleitung schauen), PPD voll raus und Progression je nach Wunsch einstellen.


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (13. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Antworten 

Dämpfer hat 200/57 mm.
Was meinst du mit hohe Hinterbauübersetzung ? 200mm Federweg ?

@Piefke
Muß mal schauen ob ich irgendwo eine 2007 Anleitung runterladen kann nicht das ich den Dämpfer zerstöre.

Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich eine längere Feder einbaue wie zb. 2.35 oder 2.45 oder brauch ich sogar bei einer weicheren Feder eine längere ?


----------



## Piefke (13. Dezember 2011)

aeonflux3dfx schrieb:


> Dämpfer hat 200/57 mm.
> Was meinst du mit hohe Hinterbauübersetzung ? 200mm Federweg ?


OK, der Dämpfer von der Länge her.
Nimm mal das *obere* Loch an der Wippe, wenn du ne weichere Feder hast.
Zum Dämpfer sagt Fox:
"Never ride your bike with more than 200 PSI or less than 75 PSI"

Edit sagt: Hab Mist geschrieben und es jetzt korigiert.


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (13. Dezember 2011)

Dämpfer ist doch an dem untersten Loch der Wippe eingehängt


----------



## flyingscot (13. Dezember 2011)

Das andere Loch in der Wippe erzeugt eine geringere Hinterbauübersetzung (Abstand zum Drehpunkt der Wippe ist größer).


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (13. Dezember 2011)




----------



## flyingscot (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie meinen? Die Wippe hat zwei Bohrungen für die Dämpferaufnahme. Du nutzt aktuell die Bohrung, die näher zum Drehpunkt liegt -> höheres Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus. Die andere Bohrung ist weiter vom  Drehpunkt entfernt -> kleineres Übersetzungverhältnis.


----------



## Landus (13. Dezember 2011)

Der dämpfer hat 57mm Hub, ist er so eingehängt wie auf dem Bild, generiert der Hinterbau 200mm Federweg aus den 57mm die der Dämpfer einfedert. Ist der Dämpfer im oberen Loch der Wippe eingehängt generiert der Hinterbau weniger als  200mm Federweg aus den 57mm des Dämpfers.

Das Bedeutet:
 200mm:57mm= 3,5 (Wenn er so wie auf dem Bild eingehängt ist)
190mm:57mm=3,33 (Wenn der Dämpfer in das obere Loch der Wippe eingehängt wird)

Bedeutet im Klartext: Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist geringer bei der einstellung mit weniger Federweg. Dadurch sinkt die Belastung für den dämpfer, und die "Qualität" des Federwegs nimmt zu. Das Ansprechverhalten wird etwas feinfühliger. Deshalb wird bei anderen Bikes die 200mm am Heck haben oftmals auch ein viel längerer Dämpfer eingesetzt, da ein solcher mehr Hub hat, aus dem die 200mm generiert werden. Z.b. 200mm aus einem Dämpfer der 76mm Hub hat (Wäre dann das Übersetzungsverhältnis 2,63)

Optimal wäre es natürlich, ein übersetzungverhältnis von 1,0 zu erreichen, quasi 200mm Federweg aus einem Dämpfer mit 200mm Hub zu generieren. Praktisch ist das aber warscheinlich unmöglich da der erforderliche Dämpfer warscheinlich nen halben Meter lang wäre und damit die Dimensionen des Rahmendesigns sprengen würde, vom Gewicht ganz zu schweigen

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir das mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis verständlich erklären

Wieviel Federweg hat der Hinterbau eigentlich wenn er im oberen Loch eingehängt ist? Die 190mm waren jetzt mal grob geschätzt, hat mal jemand nachgemessen?


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (14. Dezember 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Der dämpfer hat 57mm Hub, ist er so eingehängt wie auf dem Bild, generiert der Hinterbau 200mm Federweg aus den 57mm die der Dämpfer einfedert. Ist der Dämpfer im oberen Loch der Wippe eingehängt generiert der Hinterbau weniger als  200mm Federweg aus den 57mm des Dämpfers.
> 
> Das Bedeutet:
> 200mm:57mm= 3,5 (Wenn er so wie auf dem Bild eingehängt ist)
> ...



Danke fürs erklären 
Oben eingehängt hat er 180 mm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

